# low progesterone



## happylass (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello all. I'm new here. My name is Emma. I just found out that I have very low progesterone that has resulted in me not ovulating. I've known for a while that something isn't right. I just feel ill all the time, very very tired, headaches, irregular bleeding, cramps and pain. 
I only found out yesterday that I have low progesterone and have a face to face appointment ( not phone call like yesterday) to discuss it. 
I have one beauty girl who's 20 months and we do want more but my gp is very much of the opinion that if I've had one then its only a matter of time. I do want to get the fertility side sorted but I want to feel better as well. Any help with what to ask for and what to expect tomorrow?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma and welcome to FF 
I'm sorry to hear that you've been feeling so ill 
I hope your appointment went well today and provided some answers for a way forward 

I'm adding some links to areas of the site that may be useful to you.

Diagnosis (and index to sub-boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Trying to conceive naturally with fertility/health issues:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=530.0

Fertility Investigations:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=532.0

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 
Anj x


----------

